# Hello - looking at moving to spain



## lyndsey lancaster park (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, thank you for letting me join this forum.

My and my husband are currently in the British army, in 2016 I will leave after serving 22 years.

We are looking to relocate to Spain either the malaga area or maybe the Alicante area ( we are going for holidays to look at both areas) 

Although my husband will still be in the army I was going to go and set up before he finished.

Am I right in thinking I will apply for residency after 90 days but my husband won't need to as he will be spending less than 180 days in the country? Whilst he is still in army also will his pay go towards the income you need to have to get residency? Or does it just go from my income?

Any advise of the things I need to be sorting ie job prospects, what the rough costs are per month, best place for property at the moment.

Is it better to rent for a year to get the feel or to buy a cheap property ??

What sort of jobs are currently in demand ( I'm quite happy to retrain for employment) 

Thanks for any advise

Ps I understand at the moment the country is in a bit of turmoil with employment so I don't really need people to tell me don't do it and to stay in the uk


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lyndsey lancaster park said:


> Hi everyone, thank you for letting me join this forum.
> 
> My and my husband are currently in the British army, in 2016 I will leave after serving 22 years.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
what kind of work will you be looking for?
And your husband when he joins you?
Obviously somebody somewhere gets work, but you should be ready to hear, and respect, the fact that employment prospects for fully trained bi lingual (and more) Spaniards are dire, so it goes without saying that it's double dire for a foreigner. Having said that, if you've got some money behind you and you want to try it out then maybe you should. Just don't burn your bridges in the UK.
Here are some links to jobsites so you can see the kind of jobs that are going
Jobs in Spain | LinkedIn

Jobs in Spain - reed.co.uk

Ofertas de trabajo, Buscar trabajo, Bolsa de trabajo - InfoJobs
This brochure has a wealth of information in it concerning paperwork and how things work in Spain. 
https://www.sepe.es/contenido/empleo_formacion/eures/pdf/trabEsp_en.pdf
It also has this info on page 12. Please note that most of these jobs would require high level Spanish

_The occupations listed below are those that are demonstrating better prospects for the creation of employment in recent months since they have been able to grow even during 2011 when there was a massive loss of jobs. In comparison with previous years of the crisis, growth is being shown in managerial positions and positions related to marketing and sales.
9
Administration and marketing department managers.
9
Production and operations managers.
9
Managers and directors of other service companies.
9
Healthcare professionals.
9
Company organization and marketing specialists.
9
sales people(except in shops and department stores).
9
Accounting, financial and production support services employees.
9
Other administrative employees, without customer service duties.
9
Retail shop owners.
9
Other personal care workers.
9
Personal service workers

_Retail shop owners??? All I see round here are shops opening and closing - usually with in months!


----------



## lyndsey lancaster park (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you,

I totally understand that the employment over there is extremely hard. All I was saying is now that I'm aware of that I'd rather here from people like yourself with a little bit of help than every reply being about don't come you won't get a job :-(

I am looking for financial or admin type jobs so that's slightly good news, but I'm not going to be searching for work straight away as I would like a little time off first 

I will take a look at those sites

Thanks for your reply


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I would say come and rent a place here for a year, properties are cheap to rent and you will get a feel for the place. Property prices are still falling so you start loosing money the moment you hand over your cheque to buy a place and given that there are hundreds of thousands of empty properties which are just not selling you could be stuck with a place you can't sell. 

You really need to speak Spanish at a very high level for any hope of finding work, who would you employ a local who speaks the language, knows the system/how things work or you?

Not wanting to sound harsh but if you can't afford to live off your army pensions then don't move over, work in the UK and go to Spain on holidays.

Look at
Property for rent within 10 kilometres radius of Alicante/Alacant Alicante Spain real estate


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Lyndsey,
If you have a truck full of cash in a British bank i.e. enough to keep you going for twenty years then drop everything and come to Spain. We have loads of vultures who will happily do everything they can to relieve you of that money. 

You are looking for positive news. Have a look at many recent posts here and you will see that there is no good news. For a start, do you have fluent Spanish? If yes, you still have an uphill battle ahead. If you have good get-by Spanish you won't even get to the starting line.

You like Málaga and Alicante. They are hundreds of miles apart. But, between them you might find your ideal location. The good news is that From Alicante to Málaga you have a choice of two 'coastal' airports also Murcia and Almería.

Let's have a look at real Reality; your job prospects are equivalent of an uneducated non-white youth getting a senior position within the Ku Klux Klan.

If you and your husband retire and are not looking for work, well then come to Spain without fear and it will be your oyster.

Please accept apologies for busting your bubble.


----------



## lyndsey lancaster park (Jan 26, 2014)

Don't worry people your not bursting my bubble
I'm still 100% doing it 

I just have a clearer understanding of the job prospects and think for extra security I will keep my property in the uk also for extra income ( I know tax tax tax ) 

I do have another 2 and a half years before I make the move and as I said my husband still has another seven years so money isn't a major problem thankfully 

But all the advise about houses and jobs etc is very helpful 

Thanks


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

If you´re not fluent in Spanish - then loads of people work in Gibraltar - and some from home. There are even army bases there 

But I agree with all those above; unemployment in the Cádiz area is running over 40% for the OVER 25´s around 70% for the under 25´s. 

Petty theft is rife. So whilst I understand your enthusiasm - you need a real reality check 

Davexf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There are many sales and marketing jobs on offer in the immigrant press. Most are in property and nearly all on a commission- only basis.
Wages low, hours long.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Interestingly, both OH and I have been offered jobs although we neither need nor want to do paid work.
I was offered a job in a language school, she as a receptionist in a Marbella beauty salon she frequents.
But this in no way disproves my point about the difficulties British immigrants will encounter if they come here needing work.
Some highly relevant points: OH speaks Spanish and has a working knowledge of German, French and Czech as well as extensive managerial and business experience as the former owner/MD of a medium-sized UK company. She is also what I believe is termed as 'presentable', being smart, educated and elegantly dressed, a requisite for work in the top-end beauty trade.
I have had years of experience as a fully qualified teacher specialising in modern foreign languages.
But most relevant is this: both jobs had not been advertised. The offers came about because we were 'known' to the offerers. When we declined, the 'vacancies' were not opened to others.
Living here for over five years and not confining myself in any way to the British immigrant community I have come to accept that this is how most things are done in Spain. Being 'enchufado' is the key to very many things, not just employment.
If we are informed of a case of animal cruelty and the SEPRONA or policia local guys who are charged with investigating know the owners of the dog, horse, donkey...more often than not you can forget about it.
Want a permit or licence? If you know someone at the Ayto...wheels are greased.
If jobs are indeed advertised on the open market, the local person will get priority.
And why not? If we were still in business and had a friend or relative who needed a job and was competent, we'd most likely favour them over strangers. 
Enchufismo works in both the local and immigrant job market. Note also though that many immigrant-slanted job offers are on temporary contracts with low pay, if they're not commission only if in the property or timeshare business.
So yes, there are jobs in Spain, though few and far between. If you have settled into your community, speak the language fluently, are regarded as compos mentis and happen to have skills someone requires, you may strike lucky.
But that's a far cry from being in Blackpool or Bournemouth, fancying the 'Spanish dream' with house and sun and thinking grit and the willingness to work hard will get you a job. The odds at this time and for the foreseeable future are stacked against you.
My advice to anyone wanting to live in Spain would be this: if you can't live comfortably here without working, stay home, enjoy great holidays here and save up for a comfortable retirement.


----------



## lyndsey lancaster park (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments,

I will certainly will take on the advise, I might consider voluntary work as it's not the money I'm after rather the something to do as I'm not good at just chilling lol

And I think our plan will be to rent first and get a feel for the country.

This is my retirement so to speak, but think hubby once out will want to work ( maybe not in Spain though) 

Am looking forward and still staying positive about the move


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lyndsey lancaster park said:


> Thanks for all the comments,
> 
> I will certainly will take on the advise, I might consider voluntary work as it's not the money I'm after rather the something to do as I'm not good at just chilling lol
> 
> ...


In your circumstances, providing you can satisfy the income/healthcare residencia issues then I think you should try it - BUT, DONT BURN YOUR UK BRIDGES!

Jo xxx


----------



## lyndsey lancaster park (Jan 26, 2014)

jojo said:


> In your circumstances, providing you can satisfy the income/healthcare residencia issues then I think you should try it - BUT, DONT BURN YOUR UK BRIDGES! Jo xxx


Yeah think I will keep my property in the uk as an extra income and fingers crossed it doesn't happen, but I can't make a go of it it's something to fall back on.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

As you have connections with the armed forces you might try contacting the Royal British Legion, which has branches all over Spain. They do a lot of community welfare work with expats (mainly retired military personnel, but also in conjunction with Age Concern) and might be able to offer you some sort of part time admin job, or at least some useful voluntary work.
Royal British Legion Branches in Spain South - Spain South - The Royal British Legion.


----------



## lyndsey lancaster park (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh that's good to know I'll have a look at that 

Thank you


----------

